# How much of you Collection is MAC?



## alysia (May 10, 2006)

Roughly percentage wise how much of your entire makeup collection (including brushes) is MAC? Mines like... 96-98% I think I have about 5-6 non MAC items.


----------



## misslilith (May 10, 2006)

about 80% I think. I bought most of the other stuff because there is no mac store nearby


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

75%.

i have a lot of NARS, Smashbox, Benefit & Sugar (lashes). What I don't have in MAC cosmetics, I make up for in their skincare & brushes.


----------



## d_flawless (May 10, 2006)

um...90%...i have a decent clinique lip collection (like 10-12 products), and some skin stuff from revlon (their skin brightener stuff is pretty good), and random products from my sephora days from nars, CD, chanel, the like


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 10, 2006)

95% or more?


----------



## __nini (May 11, 2006)

umm about 90%. I have some NYC, bonnebell, smashbox, l'oreal, estee lauder,clinique and lancome things here and there.


----------



## XoXo (May 29, 2006)

95%. is MAC...i have a lot of urban decay, nars, shiseido, dior, chanel and some d/s stuff


----------



## bottleblack (May 29, 2006)

75-80%-ish.  I've been branching out a little bit lately.


----------



## giz2000 (May 30, 2006)

I'd say about 60%...I have a lot of MUFE, NARS, and other brands, from high-end to drugstore...


----------



## Dawn (May 30, 2006)

About 95%+ or so...  I don't really have much else.  I do like Dior Show Mascara (can't find a MAC one I really like much) and I use a Chanel Black eyeliner.  Other then that, it is all MAC =)


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 18, 2006)

i'd say about 75%...I also have Stila, Cargo and Lancome and a few d/s items like Milani.


----------



## MACFreak (Jul 9, 2006)

75% @least


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 9, 2006)

about 90%


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 9, 2006)

I have three mascara's that are other companies, and a cream eyeshadow quad...everything else is MAC. So, 97%.


----------



## ette (Jul 9, 2006)

80%...other is NARS, Tarte, Benefit, Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, Lancome (mascaras), and Pout.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

97%.... all drug store MU brushes except MAC #187 brush,


----------



## Oonie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would say 98% if not more....I have 5 non-MAC brushes, a NARS e/s duo. That is pretty much it.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 10, 2006)

~30% MAC
~30% smashbox
~30% Bare Escentuals
~10% misc


----------



## Midgard (Jul 10, 2006)

More than 90 %.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 10, 2006)

About 85%.  I have a fair amount of NARS blushes and eyeshadows, UD lippies and shadows, and random Stila/Shu/Too Faced/Lancome stuff, but the MAC is still the overwhelming majority.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

About 90%.  I have non MAC brushes, foundation and mascara.  The rest is MAC!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

About 97%... I have two non-MAC brushes and I DO NOT use MAC's foundations!!


----------



## siam84 (Jul 12, 2006)

less than 10% is MAC, just started with it in February.  The remaining stash" is stila


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 12, 2006)

95+ but man working at mac makes me crave other brands just to deviate hahahah but i love mac....it's the love of my life


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jul 16, 2006)

100% Of My Collection Is M.A.C.!!!!!!!!! WHAT CAN I SAY I LOVEEEEEEEEE IT


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i'd say about 60% right now. i'm waiting on some lj and ebay buys as well as some mua swaps to show up. but the scales are tipping in mac's favour more and more each day.


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

I would say 96% is MAC. I also have BeneFit, Smashbox, Bath&Body Works, and other misc. brands.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 16, 2006)

i have about 50% of my shadows are MAC but incresing daily the rest are urban decay and some lancome and clinque.

i dont use MAC foundation either i use clinque 

and my my brushes are all lancome.
but im planning on getting the MAC 187 since i head alot of good things.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 16, 2006)

i'd say about 2% is not MAC and includes a few brushes and a few Clinique palettes but thats it, i am SO in love with mac


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 23, 2006)

I'd guess around 50% Mac
30% Stila
15% Nars + BB
5% Misc.


----------



## macface (Dec 23, 2006)

50% is mac the rest is mix brands but all my brushes are mac.I LOVE MAC.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

Gosh it has to be about 92-95%. I have a few face products from other brands but 99% of my color products are MAC!


----------



## medusalox (Dec 25, 2006)

100%!

I'm monogamous


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

For me, it's probably 98% MAC. The only thing that keeps it from being 100% are the two miscellaneuos brushes I own. Even my face wash is MAC!


----------



## tuuli (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe 80%
the rest is:
Bobbi Brown. Nars, Chanel, Shiseido, YSL, and random mascara from different brands. 
I also have some minerals in my stash.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 26, 2007)

About 90 percent...the rest is lancome lip stuff and I have relvon foundation.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

lol.
15% or so.
60% Sephora.
25% Drugstore.

Yeah, MAC is the minority, but only because Sephora always lures me in with their lucrative sample deals and good selection of different brands lol.

But I am trying to build up my MAC collection. Esp lipsticks.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would say 75%...i have Clinique, Smashbox, and Bobbi Brown, EL, Lancome...


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 7, 2007)

0%
MAC's way too expensive for a humble teen like me.  (if I started, I wouldn't be able to stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

1% Urban decay  (YAY! my first professional brand)


----------



## Celina (May 7, 2007)

About 95%, I have all MAC except for Maybelline mascaras and my UD primer potion, and my alba lip balms, if they count


----------



## little teaser (May 7, 2007)

id say around 90% is mac and the rest is Nars


----------



## AppleDiva (May 12, 2007)

98% of total collection - all eyeshadows (pots, quads, and pigments) are  M.A.C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I had some Avon shadows, but I tossed them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Blush/ MSF, SSF, Prep Primer -MAC.  I use Covergirl mascara. All brushes are MAC, except for 1 Stila and 1 CoverFx Kabuki brush, and Foundation, Moisturizer are not MAC.  I have some shimmer stuff from Bobbi Brown...Can't wait to use it.  Recently, I got some 2 Stila Shadow Pots,  5 UD e/s, and 3 CARGO e/s.


----------



## mjacqueline (May 12, 2007)

Mostly MAC, about 90% the rest are Bobbi Brown and Stila.


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 12, 2007)

Right nowi 'll say 90 percent is MAC..the things i can't use are some of their foundation because it makes me break out but I use Bare Minerals and it givesme a really good clean coverage


----------



## whiteflorals (May 12, 2007)

Probably about 20%. The rest is a mix of different brands including Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Everyday Minerals, Estee Lauder, Bourjois and Revlon. I've only just started on MAC so my collection is quite small, but at the same time the products that I've come to love from the other brands are favourites too and will likely stay even despite the growing MAC addiction


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

99%  i have 3 things that AREN'T mac:
1- MERLE NORMAN concealer brush
2- SHU UEMURA eyelash curler (God's gift to lashes, btw)
3- DIOR diorshow mascara

i ACTUALLY know.  i just realized how sad that is... hehe!!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jun 29, 2007)

0%. But I want some. I'm just admiring right now.

Most of mine is Estee Lauder (My favorite), Signature Club A (Home Shopping Channel makeup... I love it), Elizabeth Arden and Clinique. I have some other various brands too and some stuff from the drugstore.


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 30, 2007)

erm, like 90%.  My brushes are Kirkland.  I've got two lipglosses (Victoria's Secret and Bourjois) and a Clinique lipstick and an eyeshadow (ahem, that I don't use).  I think I've got a Dior turquoise blue eyeliner too, which now if I think about it, is very summery and I need to dig that thing out.  I've got NYX shadows and some L.A. Splash glitters that I don't use.


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmm... I'd say about 75% is MAC. I also really love Tarte and Shu, and I have lots of NARS blushes and eyeshadows as well.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 30, 2007)

95% MAC

I have like one blush from Benefit, UDPP, a few Ardell lashes, and a couple lipglosses from VS which was just a buy & forget type thing. I don't ever use the lipglosses but I really like my Dallas blush.


----------



## Moxy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have about 30% of MAC stuff. But I don't use anything else (Avon, Essence, L'oreal) and I'll chuck it away anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So when I do that it'll be 100% MAC heehee!
If we were talking about percentage of make up brands that we use I'd have 100% MAC


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 4, 2007)

i would have to say about 87% is MAC. i have alot of UD eyeshadows that i just love, benefit, lancome, chanel, and some other stuff.


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 25, 2007)

My stash is pretty diverse, next to MAC I also have Bourjois, Clinique, L'Oreal and some Chanel, Dior and Shiseido. 

I have to say that my MAC stash is probably about 30%-35% of my entire collection


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 25, 2007)

99% MAC, the only product I can think of that I use that isnt MAC, is Estee Lauders "More Than Mascara", but since Estee Lauder owns MAC... I guess I'm not venturing that far from the MAC name haha.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd say 90%


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe about 80%. I own things by Vincent Longo, Paula Dorf, Smashbox, Chanel, Bobbi Brown, Clinique, Laura Mercier, L'oreal, Lancome, Avon, only 2 Dior items, 2 UD, 1 American Beauty & 1 by YSL.


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

About 30-40%.


----------



## n_c (Sep 28, 2007)

99.9%...lol j/k, about 95%


----------



## mochajavalatte (Sep 28, 2007)

Roughly 98%
I have Clinique concealer and Dior Show mascara. Everything else is MAC!


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Around 90%.  I use Lancome mascara and mineral foundation.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow at least 98% I have lancome mascara, Bare Escentuals and UD PP and that's all I can think of that isn't MAC.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd have to say around 25%, I love having lots of variety in my collection but I still love MAC!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 16, 2008)

The only non MAC items I have are Dior Show mascara and a synthetic brush from target that I love to use with my paint pots. So 99.9 percent MAC baby!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 16, 2008)

About 60%, I'd say. All of my lip and cheek products are non-MAC, along with my mascara, most of my eyeliners and a few eyeshadows.


----------



## liv (Feb 16, 2008)

About 50%, I'd guess.  I have been on a Stila binge lately, and I have quite a few random brand blushes/lipglosses (UD, Bare Escentuals, Revlon, etc).  All my favorite shadows are either MAC or Stila though.  I'm not really into having all one brand of things, I like variety. =]


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd say 80% of mine is MAC. Every lipstick I own is now MAC because I packed up all my mostly unused Clinique and Estee Lauder lipsticks, and sent them to my mom and sis. I'm debating sending all my unused shadows to them as well, since I have enough MAC to keep my eyes pretty for a looooong time. 
 The only non-MAC things I use regularly are my NARS and Benefit blushes, and some Sonia Kashuk brushes I can't part with.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

95% of my make up is MAC


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 16, 2008)

Probably 80% Mac... I have a couple of Dior foundations (Airflash and DiorSkin Forever), couple of Benefit items (Dandelion, Browzing), Blinc mascara and liner, and a couple of other non-Mac items I guess.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 19, 2008)

about 97% of my make-up is MAC


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I'd have to say that about 50% of my collection is MAC (excluding nail polishes, which is like 1%).  But I also started collection in August.  The majority of my eyeshadows are MAC (75%+) as well as a lot of my blushes/highlighters (MSF=80%+)  The rest is a hodgepodge of drugstore and high end.  There are so many great products out there, I just don't think I could limit myself to MAC only!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 19, 2008)

about 90% is MAC


all my makeup brushes are either MAC or Bobbi Brown


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 20, 2008)

60% MAC
20% Shiseido/Clinique
10% Other high end brands
10% Drugstore (mostly Rimmel and L'oreal)


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd say about 90%, I have alot of mufe, stila, urban decay, nyx, dior, and lancome


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

Around 2%
I like MAC, but I like other brands too, and being a jobless secondary school student, I have to shop around for bargains. 
If I had more money I'd probably buy more MAC, but I really don't think it would ever make up more than 40% of my makeup collection. There's so many different brands out there, with so many interesting products that I really don't know how anyone can just stick to one brand.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 23, 2008)

i think 98.99% is MAC!


----------



## Trace (Apr 1, 2008)

100%!!!

I have two dressers that have 5 drawers each FULL of MAC!!!

I am trying to get my husband to build me custom makeup holders so that I can see EVERYTHING instead of having it in drawers!!!


----------



## Trace (Apr 1, 2008)

100%!!!

I have two dressers with 5 drawers in each full of MAC!!!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 1, 2008)

I would say that a good 30% is MAC, 30% is Lancome, 20% is Urban Decay, and then the rest is assorted stuff (Sephora, MUFE, Vincent Longo, Clinique, Estee Lauder, Chanel...).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd say about 85% is MAC. It makes up the majority of my stash. The rest is mostly high-end (NARS, Stila, UD, Shu, Cargo) with a few random drugstore bits thrown in. I mostly only use the MAC stuff though.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

about 90%. the other 10% is channel, makeup forever, Nars & smashbox.
I'm obsessed with MAC shadows & lippies


----------



## neezer (Apr 22, 2008)

about 90, well more like 95


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 16, 2008)

100% baby! MAC all the way! (which makes my hubby uber happy since before that it was CHANEL!)


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

85%. I've others like Nars, Dior and Lancome.


----------



## littleinkpot (Nov 23, 2008)

70% MAC (everything)
25% Nars (eye shadows and blushes only)
5% Laura Mercier (foundation/tinted moisturiser) and Stila (various products)


----------



## anguria (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd say %65-70! The others are NARS,LM,Bobbi,MUFE,YSL,Dior etc


----------



## Ikara (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it's like 35% and going down as MUFE's 35% keeps growing hahaha
the other 30% is Sephora, Nars, Cargo, Smashbox, Face atelier...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

80% MAC ..... others are urban decay, nars, benefit, bobbi brown lipglosses and nyx


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

100% - Can live without it!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

About 85% is MAC


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

It used to be 98 but I can probably say its 85 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im happy to be branching out!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

I gotta say the majority of my makeup now is mac...like 98%! lol...LOVE IT!!


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 10, 2008)

I would say that 20% of my collection is MAC.


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

For now about 70% but i feel it will be more soon


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 20, 2008)

I would say about 75% for me. I've fallen in love with NARS, so I have about 5% of that right now. The rest is Benefit, Smashbox, UD, and NYX.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

It is definately up there about 95% 
Some random stuff is from Benefit, Chanel and NYX


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

80% I own _some_ urban decay, nars, two faced, lip fusion, bobbi brown, clarins, and nyx


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe 30% really.
I just started buying MAC a few months ago. 

And I'm mostly into Ben Nye and Kryolan.
They make up the majority of my stash. 
If I had to choose, it'd be them way over mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MAC- 30
BN and K- 50
Other(mostly NYX and mary kay)- 20


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 21, 2008)

50/50-One half is MAC, the other is my older Clinique


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2008)

hhhmm well if you asked me a year ago it would be 5% mac and 90% maybelline and 5% l'oreal!

now i'd say it's 80% mac, 10% dior, 5% maybelline and 5% l'oreal!

i've spent so much on mac this year it's insane!


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

N/A


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

$3,000 M.A.C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




$400 Clinique
$80 Drug Store finds!!!


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd say 10-20%. I love MAC, but I love Stila and tons of other brands. I don't discriminate-I like to try everything out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe about 20 percent. I'm not loyal with makeup and don't like everything by MAC. I like more variety.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 22, 2009)

70% MAC, 25% Illamasqua, 5% variety - IsaDora, Gosh, Lumene.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2009)

90% MAC.
We just recently got a sephora (last summer)
and honestly, i seem to just really like MAC. They don't have everything though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 22, 2009)

heh.... 70%


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 22, 2009)

pretty much 90% MAC...i would buy more of other brands but i can't were i live....i WISH we had a Sephora...i know i could buy online, but i hate buying online...lol so MAC it is


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 23, 2009)

delete


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 23, 2009)

90%, I just haven't found much else with the same color pay off for the price. I like MUFE & NARS, but they're pricier and I can usually find a color at MAC that's like either of the other brands and if I can't well that's the other 9% of my collection. 

1%- my HG mascara, primers, and foundation- all different brands.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 23, 2009)

About 45%


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

99 % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rest is MUFE and Nivea Beauté.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 23, 2009)

75-80% of my makeup is mac. the rest is odds and ends - too faced, chanel, clinique, estee lauder, and etc that ive acquired in the past.. but that percentage is increasing bc for the past half year ive been buying nothing _but_ mac!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

uhm maybe 20-30%. I love Urban Decay and online mineral makeup companies too much to stick to one brand !


----------



## kelveggie22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My MAC takes up about 2% of my makeup collection. I only have around 14 items, so I still have tons of other brands. I have around 400+ eyeshadows, but only 6 are MAC. Hopefully this time next year, I will have 80% MAC.


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 20, 2009)

hmmm...maybe 50-60%? I still own a ton of non-MAC stuff from Sephora.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 21, 2009)

Around 40%.  I love makeup and trying new products.


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 21, 2009)

I have like 98% MAC. I have one NARS Eyeshadow Duo and a few Lancome Eyeshadow GWPs that my mom gave me. And alot of Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Gloss.


----------



## Corien (Jul 23, 2009)

66 2/3% is MAC at the moment, this is money wise, not quantity-wise. About 35% of all the makeup I own is M.A.C


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 23, 2009)

About 65-70% MAC. The rest is mixed between Stila, NARS, BE, Aromaleigh, The Balm, a couple of the Coastal Scents palettes, a Lauren Luke palette, and assorted drugstore finds.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I recently discovered Mac.  Not in terms of knowing the brand, but actually owning stuff... So far I've gotten two blushes, a charged water, and two lippies.  From what I have I will definitely be buying more lippies!  i don't know about blushes though... they're kind of hard and chalky compared to some other blushes i've had.


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 9, 2009)

I would say about 85%...I have a MUFE HD Foundation, Revlon Colorstay Foundation, Cargo Blush in Rome, 2 Coastal Scents Palettes, several Coastal Scents Mica Powders, several Elf Brushes (dupes of the #272 & #239), and numerous Cream/Gel e/l from HiP, Jane, Coastal Scents. I just can't get rid of some of the DS items I have b/c they work so well, but MAC is alway my first choice.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would say around 30% of my collection is MAC, I haven't been collecting it for that long so most of the rest of my makeup is stuff from Sephora or Ulta


----------



## MACPixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Mostly MAC, probably around 80%. As much as I love brands like NARS, MUFE, Stila etc, MAC is more accessible for me and generally less expensive, which is important for me since I'm a student! And all those damn LE collections - I sometimes feel like I never get a chance to check out other brands because so much of my money ends up going to picking up LE items that I dont want to miss out on!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, I've probably got the lowest % here...I'd say roughly about 10% or even less. I have a giant potluck of different make up brands. I usually only buy MAC for the eyeshadows.

If it was based on eyeshadow only however, I'd say about 70-80%. 

I'm pretty well rounded in the MU brand department.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

I can count the MAC products I currently own on two hands--clear lipglass, Acrylicka lip lacquer, Truce eyeshadow, Rule eyeshadow, Jewel Blue eyeshadow, Crystal eyeshadow, Lovedust lipstick, and NW15 Studio Finish concealer--and that's just fine by me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 11, 2009)

Around 95%.

I have a NARS blush, a MUFE shadow, a few different primers from different brands, and a small variety of mascaras. Other than that it's all MAC!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

85% of my collection is MAC the rest is MUFE,NARS, and some drugstore items like my revelon colour stay foundation, and NYX items oh and my costal scents palettes


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

Beyond jealous nail polish.. That's it.
I must admit, it's not even that cracking. I'm planning to buy "film noir" lipstick in a couple weeks though.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my pressed powder eyeshadow and blush collection; about 98% MAC; the rest Avon, Bobbi Brown, Stila, or Urban Decay:






As of 4-25-10, I have 71 eyeshadows and 20 blushes.

Okay, here are the 65 lipsticks, including backups:







All are MAC, I believe, except for one Prescriptives.


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

99.99%


----------



## faetis (Apr 27, 2010)

About half of it is mac, and the other half is a mix of other brands (mostly those available at Sephora). I find that I stick to certain brands for certain products. Most of my eyeshadows and lip products are MAC, my foundations are mostly Laura Mercier ones, and my blushes are from a wide mix. I'm hoping to get a greater variety in my collection though and try out most stuff from different brands.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmmmmm about 85%! I have benefit, dior, channel, laura mercier,stilla, NARS, makeup forever & some drugstore brands (i.e. revlon, physicians formula, rimmel) stuff too!


----------



## solamente (Apr 27, 2010)

I have only begun collecting MAC in the last few months and I do have a good mix of other brands, both high end and drug store. I'd say if I were to put a percentage on how but is collectively MAC products it would only be something like 20%. My MAC collection is currently very modest in comparison to most, but as and when funds allow I do add to it, got 5 new pretties on their way to me now as a matter of fact


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 29, 2010)

About 65% i'd guess.


----------



## Crantastic (Jun 9, 2010)

90% i have other bare minerals stuff from when i was starting out, too faced, smashbox...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm maybe 80-85%.. Most of my eyeshadows, eyeliner and lipsticks are MAC.. About half my blushes, very little nail polish.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd say 75% and growing. I have a few drugstore items, some Bobbi Brown, Alexis Vogel, some BE, and a few baskets of OPI nail polish. As I replace some things, I usuallyonly use MAC color products now though even though i have some other brands that sit there.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 28, 2010)

75% ish... I also buy dior, guerlain, korres,  estee lauder, givenchy, body shop,  ysl, erre due (european i think), mufe


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

About half in terms of $$. It's still less expensive than most other high end brands.


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

about 70%

I am slowly branching out into Make Up Forever although i still love MAC.


----------



## dramatEYES (Oct 1, 2010)

Alllll depends on product "area"...

Eyes - 90%. Pretty much all except pencil liners is MAC.
Face - 5%
Cheeks - 40% ish
Lips - 75%

It varies! Heh.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 1, 2010)

At least 90%. I don't even like to keep my non mac items together with them. Somehow, I feel it contaminates things. I'd like to store everything separately, but unfortunately don't have enough space to do so (yet).


----------



## pinkita (Oct 1, 2010)

80%
i have nars and mufe too


----------



## geeko (Oct 2, 2010)

about 70%. I believe in trying stuff from different brands...

But i almost never buy drugstore make up... cause i'm just not into drugstore stuff


----------



## lenchen (Oct 2, 2010)

75% MAC the rest is NARS, MUFE, and some drugstore brands.


----------



## Care (Oct 2, 2010)

probably 95%+

I recently started branching out with other brands like Urban Decay, Lancome, Dior, NARS, Rock & Republic, but MAC still has my heart where it counts


----------



## cno64 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_But i almost never buy drugstore make up... cause i'm just not into drugstore stuff_

 
Same here!
It's kind of funny, because I used to buy drugstore stuff almost exclusively.
But since I discovered higher-end cosmetics, the drugstore items just don't satisfy me.
The main thing for me is the fact that so many of the drugstore brands are from companies that are known animal-testers, so I won't buy their products, no matter how good they might be.
MAC, ,Urban Decay, and  Stila(in that approximate order) are my main brands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avon has some good items, too, but I find them kind of hit-or-miss.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd have to say 95-97% of it is ALL MAC lol, have some non-Mac brushes & use drugstore mascara. Until I started watching youtube videos it was all Mac,lol so been trying to venture out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2010)

Is too much a valid answer? I would say in the last year or so I've been branching out into other brands. It helps that I'm subscribed to some other cosmetics companies emails. When they have a sale or a one day/hour thing it makes it so much easier to branch out into other brands. My MUFE collection is starting to bigger and I love it!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

A lot of my collection is everyday minerals, because it used to be cheap(er). After playing with that for a while i moved onto trying more high end stuff, mostly MAC. So I guess MAC is a second. I started buying the lipsticks, and moved to different things.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2010)

Around about 95%. I had a larger collection and more variety in brands but I had to leave a lot of it behind in a move last year, so basically all of the higher end stuff made the cut.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 5, 2010)

At the moment mine is about 80% MAC but it's becoming less and less due to recent bad experiences with MAC counter staff here in Brisbane. Fail, so I'm starting to build up my MUFE collection instead!


----------



## boyzeroo (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel embarassed to say this but I only have a few MAC items. I have strobe fluid, 2 fluidlines, 3 eyeshadows, 1 blush, 2 msfs, 1 powerpoint, 2 pearlglides, 4 lipsticks. But this only makes up maybe 1% of my collection. I have tons of other stuff from prestige brands but slowly getting into MAC. I really want some of the stuff from past collections, especially the more luxurious ones.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 22, 2010)

75% mac
  	10% nars
  	5% drugstore
  	10% big time misc...
  	from UD, MUFE, Bare Essentials, Tarte, independent brands, Lancome, and many others


----------



## cno64 (Oct 22, 2010)

My MACther brands ratio has declined a little lately, since I've gone on a matte eyeshadow kick.
  	Certainly, MAC has some wonderful mattes, and I own quite a few, but I find that on occasion I've had to shop other brands to get the _exact_ shade I want.
  	I'm ridiculously picky.
  	For example, I recently ordered MAC's Blanc Type, and while it's  _okay_,  it's the tiiiniest bit too warm for me.
  	The nearest MAC counter won't do exchanges, so I'm giving it to someone whose coloring it *will* suit.
  	In the meantime, I got Bobbi Brown's "Bone," which is more neutral, and therefore perfect for me.
  	All that to say: If MAC doesn't have exactly what I want, I'll shop other brands.
  	One way or another, I've managed to amass a fabulous makeup collection.


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 22, 2011)

I've just started collecting MAC after collecting other brands like MUFE, Benefit, Smashbox, NARS, Bobbi Brown, etc. So it may be like 1-2% right now but it will grow quickly like all my other collections.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 22, 2011)

probably 95%...i guess i just find mac to be a good balance of quality, affordability and accessibility.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably 50 percent


----------



## pippa! (Mar 26, 2011)

about 35% (which isn't bad considering i only started buying mac a year ago!)


----------



## sayah (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd say about 80%. My base products - foundation, concealer etc - are from MAC as well as almost all the blushes I use.


----------



## thatssojessy (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd say about 95%. MAC is what got me into make up in the first place and only now have I started branching out to other brands like UD, MUFE, Stila, etc. I see my collection of other brands growing in the future because there are some things that are just better quality-wise


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 5, 2011)

I just started collecting in late December. At that point it was about 95% MAC.  Now I have branched out to NARS, NYX, UD, Lancome, CD, Illamsaqua, Bobbi Brown, MUFE, etc..  I love that I have a lot of different looks and choices.  Now I would say only 50% is MAC. I love MAC, but sometimes I just find a better product elsewhere and love trying out new things.


----------



## themakeupvixen (Apr 5, 2011)

about 95%...I'm trying to start to branch into others though! Like NARS, STILA, smashbox, NYX etc...I guess I got really comfortable with MAC so I feel like I can handle anything thats put infront of me with their product. LOL  I'm nervouse about spending $ on other products and not luvin' them as much... :/


----------



## theelicht (Apr 5, 2011)

About the 60/70%.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Apr 5, 2011)

about 70%
  	20% NARS (my new love)
  	and the rest some UD, chanel, bb, armani
  	no drugstore except for 1 eyeshadow and some mascaras


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

99%. MAC is really generous when you work for them - I seriously haven't had to buy any other line for the past 7 years. its crazy.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 20, 2011)

About 40%, maybe. I use non-mac face products (foundation, primer, powder, blush, etc). I also have a slight obsession with YSL eyeshadow compacts and lipsticks. And I have a huge amount of lipgloss, none of it Mac (mostly Bare Minerals, ELF, Lancome, Burt's Bees, NARS, etc). I do have more Mac e/s and l/s than any other individual brand, though.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 20, 2011)

about 90%...  =)


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Mine is probably about 75% MAC....I have other brands such as MUFE, Urban Decay, NARS


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

like 2 pecent, just started my collection


----------

